# Taxidermy and Tick question



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Our taxidermist called and said the hide was full of ticks and that the hair is starting to fall out or something , he said its soaking in some special solution to help hold it all together? why would ticks still be in a dead deers hide when no blood ??IS this a story to get us ready for disappointment??its my brothers biggest buck ever 140" U.P. buck and this deer had a monsterous neck and its just making us both real worried....whats your thought taxidermist.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I have seen some nasty tick spots on deer but the slippage spots that I have seen are usually isolated to the areas where the ticks attach to the hide. I have seen ticks still attached even after skinning. I don't know the extent of the hair slippage but slippage in general is a bad bad thing. Good Luck I hope it all works out for you and your brother.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Tics do damage to hair, you will have bald spots at worst, hair falling out, or slip, is caused by bacteria, or improper care before getting it to the taxidermist, wet hide, warm weather, to many days hanging in the tree outside, or laying on the garage floor, or riding around in the back of a truck for a few days. The fresher it arrives at the taxidermist, the better chance of it staying all together.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

I had a buddy of mine take a very nice buck this November
down in Pike county IL. The deers brisket was full of ticks and some 
very large bald spots. Not only will the ticks damage the hair folicles, but 
the deer itself will rub these areas raw to try and rid itself of the ticks causing bald spots. Your buddy should expect to have some bald areas where the ticks took hold. Other than that, the cape should be fine it taken care of properly.

Mike


----------



## 5PATS (Feb 11, 2004)

A friend of mine shot a nice buck in Kansas last year and when he mounted it, and started to comb the fur, hundreds of ticks were coming out. His hide did have some slippage too, but not too bad.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

whats the term "slipage" mean? sorry for the dumb question?


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Do they cause bacteria to grow in the hide?


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

- Onebad800, the term "slippage" refers to the hair of an animal hide that is
falling out. It is caused by bacteria growth damaging the hair folicles. Excessive moisture, prolonged thawing, Wound sites, and improper care are some of the main reasons for "slippage".

- MGV, I don't believe the ticks cause bacteria growth to the hide, rather they damage the hair folicles causing hair loss. The animal also rubs these areas bald to try and rid itself of the ticks.

Mike


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

In every mammal, and in you and me, there are enzymes that are kept in check when we are alive. When we die, the job of these enzymes are to break the body down. Thats why they put enzymes in laundry soap. The second the deer takes it's last breath, it starts to decay. Warmer weather will speed the process up. Deer are dirty, they don't look it, but dunk the hide in clear water, in 10 seconds you have muddy water. Anyway, bacteria will get a hold on the outside of the epidermis of the skin, and does it's damage, the hair will slip right out of the roots in gobs. So the sooner the hunter can get it in the freezer or to the taxidermist, the better the final product.

Another thought, anyone ever find a dead rotten animal, kick it or roll it over and find that all the hair stuck to the ground? That is extreme slip.


----------

